# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  España vivió el tercer otoño más húmedo del siglo

## F. Lázaro

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2012/12/climatolotono12

El trimestre septiembre-noviembre de 2012 ha sido en conjunto ligeramente más cálido de lo normal, con una temperatura media sobre el conjunto de España de 16,0º C, que se sitúa 0,5º C por encima del valor medio normal (período de referencia 1971-2000).

Las temperaturas medias estacionales se han situado por encima de los valores normales en la mayor parte de España, si bien sólo en Cataluña, Navarra, norte de Aragón y algunas zonas del este de Castilla la Mancha, Baleares y Canarias las anomalía térmica positivas superaron el valor de 1º C.

En relación con la evolución de las temperaturas a lo largo del trimestre, se destaca que los tres meses que lo integran tuvieron un comportamiento térmico muy similar con anomalías térmicas medias positivas inferiores a 1º C y que fueron respectivamente de +0,6º C en Septiembre, +0,7º C en Octubre y +0,3º C en noviembre.

En septiembre las temperaturas superaron en casi toda España los valores normales si bien los valores de las anomalías térmicas solo fueron mayores de +1º C en algunas áreas del Galicia y del nordeste peninsular. En Baleares el mes fue normal, mientras que en Canarias resultó en general muy cálido con anomalías térmicas positivas que alcanzaron en algunos puntos valores del orden de 2º C. Octubre tuvo carácter muy cálido en el tercio este peninsular, con temperaturas medias mensuales entre 1º C y 2º C por encima del valor normal. En el resto de la España fue normal a cálido en general con anomalías térmicas positivas inferiores a 1º C; tan sólo en el oeste de Galicia, extremo oriental de Andalucía y algunos puntos dispersos del norte e interior peninsular las temperaturas medias del mes quedaron por debajo de los valores medios. Tanto en Baleares como en Canarias octubre tuvo carácter cálido a muy cálido con temperaturas medias en torno a un +1º C por encima de lo normal. Noviembre fue algo más frío de lo normal en el noroeste peninsular, mientras que en el resto resultó normal o algo más cálido de lo normal, con anomalías térmicas positivas más acusadas en Cataluña, este de Castilla- la Mancha y áreas de los extremos norte y sur de Aragón, zonas en las que la temperatura media mensual superó en más de +1º C al valor normal. En Baleares el mes fue cálido a muy cálido, mientras que en Canarias tuvo un comportamiento variado habiendo resultado relativamente frío en zonas altas de Tenerife, normal en el resto de esta isla y cálido a muy cálido en general en el resto del archipiélago.



Las temperaturas más elevadas del trimestre otoñal se registraron en general en el inicio de la segunda decena de septiembre, cuando alcanzaron valores superiores a 35 º C en zonas del tercio sur peninsular, interior de Galicia y sur de Cataluña. Los valores más elevados entre estaciones principales se registraron el día 12 de septiembre en los observatorios de Córdoba-aeropuerto con 38,2º C y de Sevilla-aeropuerto con 38,0º C. Cabe destacar así mismo las relativamente altas temperaturas registradas entre los días 7 y 9 de octubre, sobre todo en el sur peninsular, con valores muy próximos a 35 º C en zonas de Murcia y del suroeste de Andalucía. En los observatorios de Teruel, Murcia y Huelva se superaron los registros de valores máximos de octubre de las respectivas series históricas. Por otro lado, los días 3 y 4 de noviembre se registraron temperaturas muy altas para las fechas en Canarias con valores máximos de 33,6 º C en el aeropuerto de Fuerteventura y de 32,3 º C en Lanzarote-aeropuerto.

Las temperaturas más bajas del otoño se registraron justamente al final del mismo, en los últimos días del mes de noviembre, cuando se produjo un descenso térmico acusado por la entrada de vientos de componente norte. La temperatura mínima más baja de la estación se registró el último día del trimestre en el puerto de Navacerrada (Madrid) con -8,4 º C, seguido de Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara) con -5,4º C. Entre capitales de provincia destacan Salamanca-aeropuerto con -4,2º C y Burgos-aeropuerto con -3,5 º C, ambos valores registrados el día 22 de noviembre.

Precipitaciones

El otoño ha sido muy húmedo en general, al alcanzar la precipitación promediada sobre España un valor en torno a 265 mm., lo que supone un 43% más que la media del trimestre. Se ha tratado del tercer otoño más húmedo desde que empezó el presente siglo después de los de los años 2003 y 2006.



En cuanto a la distribución geográfica de las precipitaciones, se destaca que éstas sólo han quedado algo por debajo de los valores medios trimestrales en zonas del noroeste peninsular y de Cantabria. En el resto de España las precipitaciones del otoño superaron, en general ampliamente, los valores medios de la estación e incluso en gran parte del tercio sur peninsular y archipiélago canario, así como en algunas áreas de la cuenca del Ebro se situaron por encima del doble de los valores normales, llegando a triplicar dichos valores en algunos puntos de Canarias y del interior de Andalucía.

Los tres meses otoñales fueron húmedos, pero a medida que iba avanzando la estación la anomalía positiva de precipitaciones se hizo más notable, así mientras en septiembre la precipitación media mensual superó al valor normal en un 35%, en octubre lo hizo en un 40% y en noviembre en torno a un 50%.

En septiembre las precipitaciones abundantes llegaron en la tercera decena después de una primera parte muy seca. Este mes resultó especialmente húmedo en la mayor parte de Andalucía, así como en Murcia, Castilla La Mancha, Madrid, sur de Castilla y León y gran parte de Valencia y Canarias. Octubre fue especialmente húmedo, con precipitaciones acumuladas superiores al doble de la precipitación normal del mes, en el valle del Ebro, litoral catalán, gran parte de Canarias, suroeste de Castilla y León y sobre una franja que se extiende desde el extremo sur de Andalucía hasta la provincia de Albacete. En cuanto a noviembre las precipitaciones acumuladas a lo largo del mes superaron el doble de los valores medios en la mayor parte del tercio sur peninsular, así como en la zona de la desembocadura del Ebro, islas más occidentales de Canarias y parte de Baleares, llegando a triplicarlos en algunas zonas del nordeste de Andalucía, interior de Valencia y Canarias.



A lo largo de este lluvioso otoño hubo diversas situaciones que dieron lugar a precipitaciones intensas, que afectaron especialmente a las regiones del sur y el este peninsular y a Canarias, así como al nordeste durante los últimos días de octubre, pero el evento meteorológico más significativo de todos se produjo entre los días 27 y 28 de septiembre con precipitaciones de gran intensidad, localmente torrenciales, en áreas del sur y este de Andalucía, Murcia y Valencia. Entre los totales diarios acumulados en observatorios principales en el otoño, el más importante con diferencia fue el registrado el día 28 de septiembre en Valencia (aeropuerto) con 188,9 mm, valor que supera el anterior dato máximo de precipitación diaria en septiembre de la serie de esta estación, con datos desde 1966.

----------


## REEGE

Yo doy fe!!! En el Fresnedas desde su construcción en el 87 y desde que se tienen datos, nunca había llovido un comienzo de año hidrológico tanto...
Bueno, me refiero a Octubre y Noviembre... ya que Diciembre ha sido nefasto.

----------


## albertillovernel

A mí el año hidrologico en curso me recuerda notablemente al pasado; precipitaciones abundantes en noviembre, diciembre y enero secos. El primero, anomalamente cálido... En meteored insinúan que la segunda quincena de enero viene movidita: ojalá, pero las predicciones a tan largo plazo se quedan en eso, predicciones. Nada me gustaría más que otro invierno a lo 2010; sin embargo, ya vamos mal de tiempo para lograrlo.
Saludos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A mí el año hidrologico en curso me recuerda notablemente al pasado; precipitaciones abundantes en noviembre, diciembre y enero secos. 
> 
> Saludos!


Pues sí, parece una fotocopia del año anterior, solo que con algo más de precipitación acumulada que el año pasado.

La última salida del CFS para Enero pega una buena regada en Portugal, por contra de un secarral absoluto en toda la costa mediterránea.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Pues sí, parece una fotocopia del año anterior, solo que con algo más de precipitación acumulada que el año pasado.
> 
> La última salida del CFS para Enero pega una buena regada en Portugal, por contra de un secarral absoluto en toda la costa mediterránea.


Ya veremos si se cumple o no, lo que sí podría cumplirse es una segunda mitad de Enero movidita por todo el país, nieve y lluvia en abundancia.

----------

